# Must Read Article



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

I wanted to post this here because I feel it is most appropriate.  

Everybody please read this article.  I love it.  I feel a major life-change coming on (and no I'm not talkin about graduation  )

http://www.bodybuilding-fitness.net/index.php/content/view/20/2/


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Maybe I'm overreacting but, I know I'm not the only one here with self esteem problems.  Please do yourselves all a favor to read it even if your ego is high and mighty.

The whole part about your self concept making you do things to return back to your original state makes SOOO much sense. 

And here I always wondered why AS SOON AS I started seeing results I would binge.  NOW I KNOW!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

very good article Viv!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

interesting


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

just be careful not to allow this as an excuse for not getting to where you want to be - it can be used to maybe understand something about yourself.


----------

